# Anyone wash clothes by hand?



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

Ive been using the stainless steal double tubs from Lehmans for over a month and I really don't like them ( quality wise). 

Ive got an idea for making a James hand washer like thing, but just wondered if anyone had any tips or tricks they find helpful. right now I use a laundry brush , bar soap and wash boards.

We have a toddler in diapers so we wash those also so some really dirty stuff is being washed in these tubs


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't hand wash on regular basis, but I do have a set up for when the electricty goes out. I use a big tupperware container on the table. I've been going to have my DH rig up a valve and hose in it so it would make emptying it easier. With my disabilities, I can't empty it alone. 

I have a Rapid Washer that looks kind of like a plunger. It works just like a washing machine with that thing! It really gets clothes clean and takes very little effort. I got mine at Lehmans; this is what it looks like: http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/pro...DUCT&iMainCat=673&iSubCat=674&iProductID=2758

I'm glad to know about your experience with the Lehman double tubs. I had considered them but they are pricey. I'd hate to spend that money and then not be happy with them.

What I really need is a wringer. Boy those cost an arm and leg for a good one!


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm hoping to buy a rapid washer. I went to Lehman's a couple weeks ago and the only one they had in stock was broken 

The fiberglass tubs look 10 times better. 

I LOVE the wringer that we got from them and ive even gotten my fingers in it ( my 4 yo helps me wring the clothes out) and it didn't hurt...but I keep the setting pretty loose.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

When I lived aboard a sail boat I washed our laundry by hand - white buckets like wall compound comes in and a toilet plunger - soak clothes first for a bit, then agitate, wring and rinse. I didn't have a wringer of course but if you put a shirt, pants, towels, sheets around an vertical post and then wind what you're holding onto it's very effective. I didn't have to wash diapers but if I did, they would be soaked in the previously used laundry water, then into a new bucket all on their own.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

We used a double tub with wringer set up athat I bought on Ebay for $35.00. It was an antique and worked great. We set it up on a pallet bridge that crossed the creek. I used creek water to wash and rinse. The clothes got very clean. A toilet plunger was what we used to agitate and it worked fine. No matter how careful you are, if you use a wringer, you're going to break buttons and zippers. SO keep plenty on hand to replace them. Like the other poster said, I would soak the diaper in the water from a previous load, then dump and wash in boiling water. Then I would dump again. You don't want to reuse that water for anything else.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a small portable electric washer that sits on my countertop. It's from the 70's I think and it is basically a tub with a motor built into the cover, that works on a timer dial. As soon as you set the time, the agitator starts moving. If I didn't have electricity, I'd use my Wonder Washer and the wringer we removed from an old wringer washer at the junk yard. The wringer works great and sure beats twisting and squeezing clothes out by hand!

RVcook


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

sancraft said:


> Like the other poster said, I would soak the diaper in the water from a previous load, then dump and wash in boiling water. Then I would dump again. You don't want to reuse that water for anything else.


Oh don't worry we don't reuse that water! 

Glad to find other people roughing it as far as clothes washing I appreciate the tips!

I'm taking a trip to the hardware store this weekend to build my "james hand washer" like device. Hopefully It will come out well


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have been washing my laundry by hand for over nine years now. This year we bought a new washing machine and will use it as soon as my husband gets our water system in the house. Hopefully by the winter. 

The way I wash the laundry is using 2 of those big buckets that I call muck buckets, but I don't know if that is their offical name or not. They are very heavy duty, extra big laundry baskets with rope handles. I use one for washing and one for rinsing. I also use the toilet plunger like mentioned above. It works for us, but then I am not doing diapers either. It's just the two of us left here.

I don't use a wringer either, I like to just hang the clothes wet as they wrinkle less that way. My husband once washed the clothes and he wrang out some of them real hard, and the wrinkles never came out! So I am careful.

But soon this will be history. I will be using my brand new washing machine that uses hardly any power at all! 

katlupe


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

this thread is making me want to try washing my clothes by hand. i do have a wonder washer i got from lehmans works great.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Dreamy said:


> this thread is making me want to try washing my clothes by hand. i do have a wonder washer i got from lehmans works great.


I had one of those but I ened up selling it on eBay. My husband was clearing our land for our horses and his clothes were just too dirty for that to clean them. They needed SCRUBBING! I always meant to buy a scrub board, but never did, and now I have a brand new washing machine waiting for water to come into the house. :banana02:

katlupe


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

katlupe said:


> I had one of those but I ened up selling it on eBay. My husband was clearing our land for our horses and his clothes were just too dirty for that to clean them. They needed SCRUBBING! I always meant to buy a scrub board, but never did, and now I have a brand new washing machine waiting for water to come into the house. :banana02:
> 
> katlupe


well i washed clothes today with it. the only problem i have with it is that when i wash the wonder washer moves around. that makes it difficult. i also used octagon soap and a fingernail scrub brush to get stains out i think it worked! the clothes look alot cleaner than the washer they have no lint. i think im going to get a rapid washer and wringer from lemhans and use to buckets and do it that way.:rock:
eta: the ringer was too expensive so i got a rapid washer and a glass washboard instead.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

I found a rapid washer at an antique store they are pretty common. Let me know how you like the glass wash board  Ive got a double handi and a large board that I use and really like them. I'll have to try a nail brush!! I bought a brush at Lehmans but its not working out it seems to damage clothes. I like the Grandma's Lye soap though. I used Zote pink soap for a bit but its has brighteners and I like to avoid shiny clothes 

I actually caught my husband washing clothes the other day when I got home from running errands..they were all golf shirts :bash:

I'm not ready to share my homemade washer "invention " yet. I'll show you all when its done 

Gotta get this thing up and running before winter!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

p1gg1e said:


> I found a rapid washer at an antique store they are pretty common. Let me know how you like the glass wash board  Ive got a double handi and a large board that I use and really like them. I'll have to try a nail brush!! I bought a brush at Lehmans but its not working out it seems to damage clothes. I like the Grandma's Lye soap though. I used Zote pink soap for a bit but its has brighteners and I like to avoid shiny clothes
> 
> I actually caught my husband washing clothes the other day when I got home from running errands..they were all golf shirts :bash:
> 
> ...


ill let you know how it works when it comes. i can't wait to see your invention. it sounds cool.


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

I was just thinking the other day that I should start washing our clothes by hand.

This thread is very inspiring. I had no idea there were very many people that actually wash all their laundry by hand.

:icecream:


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, I didn't mean to be washing my laundry by hand this long. But our power system was pretty small when we started out. Now, I will be changing to using a washing machine (energy efficient one) that we bought a few months back, as soon as our water system is in. It does seem to get other people's interest when I mention that I do wash by hand......other people, not meaning the people here. During the good weather, I do it outside in the early morning and it is very peaceful and a time for thinking for me. I think everyone should at least try it so they know how to do it in case they have to. 

katlupe


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

p1gg1e said:


> I found a rapid washer at an antique store they are pretty common. Let me know how you like the glass wash board  Ive got a double handi and a large board that I use and really like them. I'll have to try a nail brush!! I bought a brush at Lehmans but its not working out it seems to damage clothes. I like the Grandma's Lye soap though. I used Zote pink soap for a bit but its has brighteners and I like to avoid shiny clothes
> 
> I actually caught my husband washing clothes the other day when I got home from running errands..they were all golf shirts :bash:
> 
> ...


glasswashboard and rabid washer came today. unfortuantly the glass was broken on the washboard.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

Dreamy said:


> glasswashboard and rabid washer came today. unfortuantly the glass was broken on the washboard.



OH NO!!

Have you looked at Columbus Washboard company ( thats where both of mine are from though not glass)? Maybe that would be a better way to go? Ive not been completely happy with Lehman's lately 

Hope you get a speedy refund!

I still need to go get my parts...maybe tomorrow  Ive been lazy..


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks ill check them out. im hoping to get a replacement this time packaged better.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

it seems Columbus Washboard company's glass washboard is cheaper than lehman's so im thinking im going to send that one back and order from them. if only i could order directly from them. on their website i don't see anything to order just suppliers


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

p1gg1e said:


> OH NO!!
> 
> Have you looked atColumbus Washboard company ( thats where both of mine are from though not glass)? Maybe that would be a better way to go? Ive not been completely happy with Lehman's lately
> 
> ...


how do you order from Columbus Washboard company?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

for those of you who wash clothes by hand do you use hot or cold water? tyia


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Liese, thanks for the plunger idea...we have a camper and this could solve a problem!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

finally got a new glass washboard. lehmans replaced it at no cost! works great too.:happy:


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

We wash with hot. 

Whoo Hoo! new wash board!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

p1gg1e said:


> We wash with hot.
> 
> Whoo Hoo! new wash board!


 thanks hot does seem to work better. the new washboard is so good.:clap:


----------

